# basement framing / insulation question in storage portion of finished basement.



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Will you be required to finish the *whole* basement as you are over a certain percentage of finishing?

Will the utility room require it's own fresh air supply or adjoining room air supply, depending on furnace rating?

Is the HVAC ducting insulated?

Gary


----------



## cobra5laddict (Mar 20, 2012)

i am unclear on the required finishing comment, i have not yet been informed if this is a code requirement. 

i choose to leave these areas unfinished for storage only. 

the furnace has a "high" fresh intake, i will be adding a "low" fresh intake as a part of this project.

the main trunk and hvac is installed already for the original home construction. hvac for the basement has not yet been reconfigured for the new basement layout.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Entirely up to you how much f.b. to use, the more- the drier: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...merica-high-r-foundations-case-study-analysis

Keep in mind ANY gaps behind the insulation (f.b. or otherwise) gives convective loops: http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/743

Don't forget the rims with f.b./canned foam: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/critical-seal-spray-foam-at-rim-joist/

Sill sealer under p.t. bottom plate for thermal/air/capillary break, ADA the drywall, fire-stop the frame walls/concrete wall top and every 10' lineally.

Gary


----------



## cobra5laddict (Mar 20, 2012)

that i understand. what about not installing any foam only in the storage area?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

That first link I gave covers uninsulated walls and the possible moisture problems. It would be heated/cooled....needs insulation.
Either R-=10- continuous or R-13- in frame wall for your area Zone 5: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

Gary


----------

